# Car break-ins at the Whitewater take out (Gunnison River)



## tbymurray (Jul 7, 2014)

Just a head's up, but we just got off the Gunnison River (Delta to Whitewater) only to find that all the cars in our party had been broken into at the Whitewater take out. We had gear stolen that we had left in the car that we didn't need on the trip, so that was a real bummer. The sheriff had already been by (someone else who got to the take out before had called it in I guess) and it sounds like there were about 8-10 cars that had been broken into over the weekend.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah you don't want to leave anything in your car at that take out. It's better to leave more cars at the put in for that section,not normally a problem there for some reason. I'll leave my car unlocked and a window down if I have to leave my car there. Still sorry to hear thou.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

A quick read at either the Old or New Testaments, Mountainbuzz, or many other beta sites would have informed you that break-ins at that access are quite common and leaving gear there is generally "not recommended". Bummer to hear about the gear, it always sucks. heeding advice that others have set out before is generally a good way to avoid that kind of thing in the future. hope the trip was still fun.


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

That sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Canyon Country (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the break-ins - I had hoped that stuff was over...
When we run the Gunnison, we usually park cars at the Lazy S Motel up on Highway 50. The location (right on the highway) discourages problems. We call the motel in advance to make arrangements for drop-off. Last year the owner raised the price to $10 per night - seems a little steep, but it's undoubtedly enough to encourage the motel to continue doing this for boaters, and not a huge burden for a 2-night trip.


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

tbymurray said:


> Just a head's up, but we just got off the Gunnison River (Delta to Whitewater) only to find that all the cars in our party had been broken into at the Whitewater take out. We had gear stolen that we had left in the car that we didn't need on the trip, so that was a real bummer. The sheriff had already been by (someone else who got to the take out before had called it in I guess) and it sounds like there were about 8-10 cars that had been broken into ovetimer the weekend.


 Time to set up a game camera maybe just in case it,s local punks, not alot of smarts, but with out evidence not a lot the sheriff can do Of course thats not what I'd be wanting to do, the plan is shuttling the truck, not thinking about shit like that!


----------



## tbymurray (Jul 7, 2014)

Good to know about the Lazy S motel option, thanks. Have done this run a bunch of times, never had any issues at the take out but it has been a few years.

Interestingly, the detective called, they have a suspect (apparently a meth addict)who confessed to the break ins. No arrest yet, they are hoping to get the names of the others that broke into the cars there. Unfortunately, none of the stolen stuff recovered at this point.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cue2go (Sep 5, 2010)

Centennial Canoe also offers shuttles on this section. I believe the vehicles are parked the same place the commercial trip guests are parked, which is not at the BLM site for this very reason.

There used to be people living under the bridge at Whitewater and one time a car was pushed into the river while its owner was on the river. Gas has often been siphoned in the past, let alone the break-ins. Hasn't been a good place to leave things for several years.


----------

